# -

## 456

,    
,  
- -            (,  )

----------


## ANRy

,   .

  " "  " ".
  ", -..."  " ".
  " "  " ".

,     .
,        ?

----------

-   17. 
    17.   ?

----------


## Svetishe

? +  ->   ->  -

----------

